# Fat Rax minerals



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I see they are having a sale on fat rax minerals just wondering if anyone has tried this stuff and how much it has helped with antler growth or attracting deer to your area?


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Check out www.portagecountyoutdoors.com. Superb local company with great prices and great products. I use their Track Hoe mineral, and it works wonders!


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Works great they love it! Take some old decaying logs and pour over top. They will tear it up.


----------

